# Trying to locate recipe from Gourmet Magazine -- 2001 perhaps or later



## sionnac (Mar 19, 2015)

I've searched epicurious.com, gourmet.com (search isn't working, keep getting error message), The Gourmet Cookbook and just plain Google, no luck. It's a layer cake recipe, called "My Cousin's Chocolate Cake" from Memory & Co restaurant (in Charlottesville VA?)  and may have appeared in the Letters or You Asked For It section; not sure if those were in the issue index. Boston Public Library has an electronic index of Gourmet but it's not full text; and you have to search by issue, not sure which one. 

Any suggestions? I'm trying to locate a copy of the issue for a gift.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I was crushed when they stopped publishing.
Was the only magazine ( not just foodie ...a mag of any genre ) that was read cover to cover AND saved.
Won't be home until the end of July but have made mysélf a note to search for this issue you seek .

mimi


----------

